# List of ILF recurve target bow and limb marketers/producers



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I have been searching out various marketers of ILF recurve target risers and limbs. (I use the term marketer since many companies source the engineering and/or production of risers and limbs to other companies). What is interesting is that there are major industrial nations such as Germany (Beiter does not count unless they make risers or limbs that I do not know about) and traditional archery nations such as Hungary and Turkey where I have yet to find a marketer of an ILF recurve bow. The ILF recurve market seems to be monopolized by a small number of nations. My guess is that there may be some interesting little known risers and limbs out there. (How about the Czech Republic?) Take a look at the list below. Can you add to the list? Do you know the web sites for these additions? What are those little known gems and curiosities?

These are the ILF recurve target bow marketers that I have been able to discover. I have found websites for each.

USA: Hoyt, PSE, Sky
UK: Border, Stylist, Chiltern, KG
Belgium: Green Horn
France: Sebastien Flute
Italy: Bernardini, Spigarelli, Best, Fiberbow, Exe
Korea: Win & Win/KAP, Samick, Cybow, Cartel
Japan: N-Products (limbs only as far as I can tell)
(Heard about a new French composite bow on one of the archery message boards)

No longer produced

Yamaha
Martin


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I have been searching out various
> (Heard about a new French composite bow on one of the archery message boards)


it's " Uukha " ( an traditionnal Oïgur song ) here is the link : http://www.uukha.com/entreprise-fr.php
risers and limbs will be carbon/glass/aramid ( aeronautics lamination process )and the first bows are likely to show up in two months .
if you are not familiar with french language , you have to click on " produits " button to see the complete line 

Merlin(UK) machined the 25" alum riser for Border , i own a " Cyclone " and merlin had two ILF risers in their line-up but i was unable to find a link , i hope it's not discontinued .....


----------



## Soundarc (Mar 21, 2006)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> What is interesting is that there are major industrial nations such as Germany (Beiter does not count unless they make risers or limbs that I do not know about) and traditional archery nations such as Hungary and Turkey where I have yet to find a marketer of an ILF recurve bow.



OK Archery in Germany makes Olympic style recurves. http://www.ok-archery.de/index1-e.htm They use their own limb fitting for their bows. However, they make a ILF version of their limbs.

Another note is that Stylist also uses their own limb fitting (non ILF)

You can also add the Olsson Variable to the list. Perhaps the oddest and most over engineered riser around. Made in Sweden http://www.ide-teknik.com


----------



## John K (Dec 13, 2004)

Perceval said:


> Merlin(UK) machined the 25" alum riser for Border , i own a " Cyclone " and merlin had two ILF risers in their line-up but i was unable to find a link , i hope it's not discontinued .....


Merlin has devoted all their CNC capacity to producing the new Excalibur compound, and so are not producing their Elite recurve riser at present. It is expected that they will start making it again once they have stocked up on Excaliburs.



Soundarc said:


> Another note is that Stylist also uses their own limb fitting (non ILF)[/URL]
> 
> For their risers, yes. However, Stylist has also produced Hoyt-compatible limbs and as far as I know still does. You don't see many about, even on this side of the pond. In fact, in over ten years of shooting I have never seen a non-Stylist riser with Stylist limbs.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Cybow is another. http://www.archerylife.com/company.html


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I knew about the OK, Uukha and Olsson Variable but forgot about them when I made my list. So far I have found nobody who sales these bows. I checked many German archery sellers and found none dealing with the OK riser (although I found some folks that own them). OK stabilizer components seem to be popular with UK resellers. I have no idea if you can buy an Olsson Variable. I have found no evidence that they are sold to the general public. Uukha, of course, is new and has not yet hit the market.

I have also been unable to identify anyone that sells N-products limbs.

Anybody been able to find sellers for some of these items?

Any other interesting products that we have missed?

What about the mysterious BMG Extreme?


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Ragim of Italy made some ILF limbs, though I didn't see that they make a riser (I saw a 2005 catalog, so it's not current information).


----------



## Soundarc (Mar 21, 2006)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I have no idea if you can buy an Olsson Variable. I have found no evidence that they are sold to the general public.


I don't know of any dealers for the Variable, but as far as I know you can buy it directly from the producer.



Hank D Thoreau said:


> What about the mysterious BMG Extreme?


I believe that the BMG Extreme is out of production, but I might be wrong. BMG also made ILF limbs at one time.



Hank D Thoreau said:


> Any other interesting products that we have missed?


Cartel now makes its own riser and limbs


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Anybody know about a Korean limb maker named Vera?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Martin (USA) used to make the Aurora riser and limbs. Don't any longer though.

John.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

archeryal said:


> Ragim of Italy made some ILF limbs, though I didn't see that they make a riser (I saw a 2005 catalog, so it's not current information).


The limbs are in their 2009 catalog.

DC


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i wouldn't be surprised if those 7 countries were also among the first members and/or orgainzers of fita.......also--most of the elite recurve archers in the world seem to come from those countries....the only glaring exception i can think of offhand are the east european archers and maybe china and india....


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

We can try to make a more organized list that anyone can update.
Pls add only Brands that are showing ILF risers and limbs on thir present web site.

ILF Risers Brands
---------------------------------
Best........................ITA
By Bernardini.............ITA
D.A. Attrezzature.......ITA
EXE.........................ITA
Fiberbow..................ITA
Ragim......................ITA
Spigarelli..................ITA
SF..........................FRA
Uukha.....................FRA
Hoyt.......................USA
Sky........................USA
PSE........................USA
Cybow....................KOR
KAP........................KOR
Samick....................KOR
Win & Win................KOR
Merlin......................GBR
Border.....................GBR
Stylist.....................GBR
Olsson.....................NOR
BMG........................NOR
Green Horn...............BEL

ILF Limbs Brands
---------------------------------
EXE.........................ITA
Ragim......................ITA
Spigarelli..................ITA
SF..........................FRA
Uukha.....................FRA
Hoyt.......................USA
Sky........................USA
PSE........................USA
Cybow....................KOR
KAP........................KOR
Kaya.......................KOR
Samick....................KOR
Win & Win................KOR
Merlin......................GBR
Border.....................GBR
KG..........................GBR
Stylist.....................GBR
Green Horn...............BEL
OK Archery...............GER
N-Products...............JPN


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I knew about the OK. I checked many German archery sellers and found none dealing with the OK riser (although I found some folks that own them). OK stabilizer components seem to be popular with UK resellers.


OK used to be an official sponsor of the German national archery team, and he manufactures both recurve and compound bows. It is still very much a "cottage industry" size business. A few dealers stock his compounds, but his recurves and ILF limbs are by individual order and available only directly from OK-Archery. They are very much a custom bow, both price and quality wise. His shop is about 30 miles from where I live, and about 5 or 6 archers in my club shoot OK recurves. They are very nice bows.

But for the price of his ILF limbs, I can buy top of the line Hoyt, Samick or W&W and get them faster.

In America, Lancaster Archery sells a line of traditional ILF bows called TradTech. They have both wood and aluminum risers between 17" and 21", and they have both recurve and longbow ILF limbs! Bob Morrison also makes custom wooden trad ILF risers.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Tradtech is a brand belonging to Samick Sports. we can ad it to the list, of course.

ILF Risers Brands
---------------------------------
Best........................ITA
By Bernardini...............ITA
D.A. Attrezzature...........ITA
EXE.........................ITA
Fiberbow....................ITA
Ragim.......................ITA
Spigarelli..................ITA
SF..........................FRA
Uukha.......................FRA
Hoyt........................USA
Sky.........................USA
PSE.........................USA
Cybow.......................KOR
KAP.........................KOR
Samick......................KOR
Tradtech....................KOR
Win & Win...................KOR
Merlin......................GBR
Border......................GBR
Stylist.....................GBR
Olsson......................NOR
BMG.........................NOR
Green Horn..................BEL

ILF Limbs Brands
---------------------------------
EXE.........................ITA
Ragim.......................ITA
Spigarelli..................ITA
SF..........................FRA
Uukha.......................FRA
Hoyt........................USA
Sky.........................USA
PSE.........................USA
Cybow.......................KOR
KAP.........................KOR
Kaya........................KOR
Samick......................KOR
Win & Win...................KOR
Merlin......................GBR
Border......................GBR
KG..........................GBR
Stylist.....................GBR
Green Horn..................BEL
OK Archery..................GER
N-Products..................JPN


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Vittorio said:


> ILF Risers Brands
> ---------------------------------
> Best........................ITA
> By Bernardini...............ITA
> ...


Added N-Products to the riser list. They make the Rizer-G. Was KG removed because they do not make an ILF riser?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

KG makes only limbs, in my knowledge.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Added KG to the Riser list above. KG makes the Kudos which is an ILF riser. They also make non-ILF risers. You hear of a lot of folks in the UK shooting these. I tried the edit option above. Not sure if that is the best way to manage changes to the list since you cannot appear to preview.


----------



## Les K (Apr 2, 2008)

Vittorio said:


> We can try to make a more organized list that anyone can update.
> Pls add only Brands that are showing ILF risers and limbs on thir present web site.
> 
> ILF Risers Brands
> ...


vittorio, is it just coincidence that the Italian equipment is listed at the front of the pack? :smile:


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

What about Petron?


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Petron was on the original list. Petron is currently owned by Chiltern which still markets the Phoenix under the Petron label. It needs to be added back onto the list.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is the updated list:

ILF Risers Brands
---------------------------------
Best........................ITA
By Bernardini.............ITA
D.A. Attrezzature.......ITA
EXE.........................ITA
Fiberbow..................ITA
Ragim......................ITA
Spigarelli..................ITA
SF..........................FRA
Uukha.....................FRA
Hoyt.......................USA
Sky........................USA
PSE........................USA
Cybow....................KOR
KAP........................KOR
Samick....................KOR
Win & Win................KOR
Merlin......................GBR
Border.....................GBR
Stylist.....................GBR
KG..........................GBR
Chiltern, Petron.........GBR
Olsson.....................NOR
BMG........................NOR
Green Horn...............BEL

ILF Limbs Brands
---------------------------------
EXE.........................ITA
Ragim......................ITA
Spigarelli..................ITA
SF..........................FRA
Uukha.....................FRA
Hoyt.......................USA
Sky........................USA
PSE........................USA
Cybow....................KOR
KAP........................KOR
Kaya.......................KOR
Samick....................KOR
Win & Win................KOR
Vera ? ....................KOR
Merlin......................GBR
Border.....................GBR
KG..........................GBR
Stylist.....................GBR
Green Horn...............BEL
OK Archery...............GER
N-Products...............JPN


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

as mentioned already bob morrision makes wooden risers for ILF limbs....for the sake of completeness his company should be included under the ILF RISERS BRANDS column...


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Morrison also makes both longbow and recurve limbs in ILF configuration.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Does anyone know if Martinus Grov (BMG) is producing risers at this time? If so, can you post some contact information?


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

Vittorio said:


> Tradtech is a brand belonging to Samick Sports. we can ad it to the list, of course.


TradTech is a subsidiary of Lancaster Archery Supply. They manufacture their metal risers themselves, but has the limbs and wooden risers manufactured by Samick. The line is, however, not marketed by Samick. The TradTech limbs look like no other ILF limb, since they have a more traditional appearance (clear glass over wood verneer). The draw weights are adjusted for the shorter (19") riser length. 

I don't know where you should post them, but I wouldn't list them under Samick, since you aren't listing PSE limbs under Win&Win, either, although, as far as I know they are made by W&W.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

With regard to TradTech, the issue is whether this list should include short field bows. If so, there are probably others such as the Dalaa that have to be added. I am not sure how much this opens up the list. Inclusion of these bows would be consistent with my original post. What do you think?


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> With regard to TradTech, the issue is whether this list should include short field bows. If so, there are probably others such as the Dalaa that have to be added. I am not sure how much this opens up the list. Inclusion of these bows would be consistent with my original post. What do you think?


Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the Dalaa a non-ILF, like the Hoyt Gamemaster and Dorado? I believe you can easily convert ILF limbs to mount on these risers, but, strictly speaking, they are not ILF risers. I think we should include the short ILF field bows, since FITA has a field discipline, just for the sake of completeness.

While no one shooting olympic style would use camo dipped ILF limbs, I could easily see someone with, say, a black Hoyt GMX riser wanting the TradTech carbon/wood limbs just for the looks.


----------



## G4RB4G3M4N (Feb 12, 2009)

*Sky Archery -> Belcher Bows*

Sky just got bought by Belcher Bows, so there now Belcher. Belcher is working on releasing new sky products, like ILF risers and limbs. So, I guess we replace Sky (USA) with Belcher (USA).


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Not quite. Jim has no intention to kill SKY. He has even slightly revised the logo. So SKY bows will be available in the future. In the realm of short ILF risers Belcher could certainly be added to the list just not in replacement of SKY.


----------



## Soundarc (Mar 21, 2006)

Olsson is Swedish not Norwegian 

ILF Risers Brands
---------------------------------
Best........................ITA
By Bernardini.............ITA
D.A. Attrezzature.......ITA
EXE.........................ITA
Fiberbow..................ITA
Ragim......................ITA
Spigarelli..................ITA
SF..........................FRA
Uukha.....................FRA
Hoyt.......................USA
Sky........................USA
PSE........................USA
Cybow....................KOR
KAP........................KOR
Samick....................KOR
Win & Win................KOR
Merlin......................GBR
Border.....................GBR
Stylist.....................GBR
KG..........................GBR
Chiltern, Petron.........GBR
Olsson.....................SWE
BMG........................NOR
Green Horn...............BEL

ILF Limbs Brands
---------------------------------
EXE.........................ITA
Ragim......................ITA
Spigarelli..................ITA
SF..........................FRA
Uukha.....................FRA
Hoyt.......................USA
Sky........................USA
PSE........................USA
Cybow....................KOR
KAP........................KOR
Kaya.......................KOR
Samick....................KOR
Win & Win................KOR
Vera ? ....................KOR
Merlin......................GBR
Border.....................GBR
KG..........................GBR
Stylist.....................GBR
Green Horn...............BEL
OK Archery...............GER
N-Products...............JPN


----------



## John K (Dec 13, 2004)

Merlin haven't made their own limbs for years. The last set they came out with were made for them by Border using the old ML2 formers. In return they made some risers for Border to sell under their name.

The agreement expired a few years ago, and I don't think Merlin currently has a limb with their name on it.

KG does indeed make an ILF riser, and as well as making KG branded limbs makes them for the Petron distribution company as well. Mind you, I wouldn't touch any Petron-branded product with a barge pole, but that's another matter.

Back to lurking


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

When I started this thread I was wondering whether we would find anything interesting, obscure or unconventional. As it turns out, recurve bows come from a small number of first world countries -- though some manufacturing is sourced to countries like China. No Russia, Hungary, Czech Republic, South Africa, Brazil etc.; only one from Germany. George Harrison of the Beatles started with a Czechoslovakian guitar (Futurama) because American guitars were too hard to come by and too expensive. I was expecting to find something similar for recurve bows--but did not. I guess the whole world must shoot Hoyt, Samick, Win Win, etc.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

*No Surprises!*

Very few people in 3rd World countries can afford to partake in sports for which you need lots of expensive equipment. Plenty of world class runners from Africa! But outside of South Africa, not much archery going on.

You forgot Cartel/Doosung (KOR) on your list. They make the Midas series ILF riser and limbs.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Cartel Doosung was on my original list but was lost in the reformat.

ILF Risers Brands
---------------------------------
Best........................ITA
By Bernardini.............ITA
D.A. Attrezzature.......ITA
EXE.........................ITA
Fiberbow..................ITA
Ragim......................ITA
Spigarelli..................ITA
SF..........................FRA
Uukha.....................FRA
Hoyt.......................USA
Sky........................USA
PSE........................USA
Cybow....................KOR
KAP........................KOR
Samick....................KOR
Win & Win................KOR
Cartel Doosung.........KOR
Merlin......................GBR
Border.....................GBR
Stylist.....................GBR
KG..........................GBR
Chiltern, Petron.........GBR
Olsson.....................SWE
BMG........................NOR
Green Horn...............BEL

ILF Limbs Brands
---------------------------------
EXE.........................ITA
Ragim......................ITA
Spigarelli..................ITA
SF..........................FRA
Uukha.....................FRA
Hoyt.......................USA
Sky........................USA
PSE........................USA
Cybow....................KOR
KAP........................KOR
Kaya.......................KOR
Samick....................KOR
Win & Win................KOR
Vera ? ....................KOR
Merlin......................GBR
Border.....................GBR
KG..........................GBR
Stylist.....................GBR
Green Horn...............BEL
OK Archery...............GER
N-Products...............JPN 


Not even a Russian bow? They are not third world.


----------



## Nick Forster (Feb 11, 2009)

Vittorio said:


> KG makes only limbs, in my knowledge.


KG do make risers I own a KG Kudos. KG was also one of the originators of the full carbon riser called the paragon, to my knowledge Keiths risers and limbs have won 2 silver medals in the olympics.


----------



## Nick Forster (Feb 11, 2009)

John K said:


> Merlin haven't made their own limbs for years. The last set they came out with were made for them by Border using the old ML2 formers. In return they made some risers for Border to sell under their name.
> 
> The agreement expired a few years ago, and I don't think Merlin currently has a limb with their name on it.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the Petron products in general!! but these new limbs are very nice and very quick and stable. I still would not by them with the petron name on them though but KG Nexgens maybe!!


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

ILF Risers Brands
---------------------------------
Best........................ITA
By Bernardini.............ITA
D.A. Attrezzature.......ITA
EXE.........................ITA
Fiberbow..................ITA
Ragim......................ITA
Spigarelli..................ITA
SF..........................FRA
Uukha.....................FRA
Hoyt.......................USA
Sky........................USA
PSE........................USA
Cybow....................KOR
KAP........................KOR
Samick....................KOR
Win & Win................KOR
Cartel Doosung.........KOR
Merlin......................GBR
Border.....................GBR
Stylist.....................GBR
KG..........................GBR
Chiltern, Petron.........GBR
Olsson.....................SWE
BMG........................NOR
Green Horn...............BEL
Stolid Bull.................NED
N-Products...............JAP
Greatree...................???

ILF Limbs Brands
---------------------------------
EXE.........................ITA
Ragim......................ITA
Spigarelli..................ITA
SF..........................FRA
Uukha.....................FRA
Hoyt.......................USA
Sky........................USA
PSE........................USA
Cybow....................KOR
KAP........................KOR
Kaya.......................KOR
Samick....................KOR
Win & Win................KOR
Vera ? ....................KOR
Merlin......................GBR
Border.....................GBR
KG..........................GBR
Stylist.....................GBR
Green Horn...............BEL
OK Archery...............GER
N-Products...............JPN 
Stolid Bull.................DEN
Greatree...................???


Added Stolid Bull and Greatree. Readded N-Products to Riser list. Kaya is developing risers but they do not appear to be out yet.


----------



## Pete M. (Jan 2, 2009)

Vera limbs are made by company named MK Korea. They do other ILF limbs too.


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

Pete is right, MK Korea makes the Vera limbs and the 1404 limbs, which are the Vera counterpart with foam core.

Stolid Bull is made in Germany but is non-ILF.

Greatree is based in the US and the manufacturing for Greatree products is done in Korea for the higher end stuff and in China for the beginner's stuff and the wooden bows.

There is also another manufacturer in Germany who is making Talenta Recurves, which are non-ILF. Talenta was originally made in Switzerland and the machinery to make the bows was sold to Florian Reiss in Germany, when Werner Talenta died.

Blacky


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Oops. I confused Kaya with Vera. Vera limbs are made by MK Korea. Kaya has risers in the works. Border does not currently have a riser available on the market. I do not believe that Merlin does either at this time -- but I may be wrong.

As far as ILF, the list has become more competition bow than ILF. There are other exceptions in the list as well.

ILF Risers Brands
---------------------------------
Best........................ITA
By Bernardini.............ITA
D.A. Attrezzature.......ITA
EXE.........................ITA
Fiberbow..................ITA
Ragim......................ITA
Spigarelli..................ITA
SF..........................FRA
Uukha.....................FRA
Hoyt.......................USA
Sky........................USA
PSE........................USA
Cybow....................KOR
KAP........................KOR
Samick....................KOR
Win & Win................KOR
Cartel Doosung.........KOR
Merlin......................GBR
Border.....................GBR
Stylist.....................GBR
KG..........................GBR
Chiltern, Petron.........GBR
Olsson.....................SWE
BMG........................NOR
Green Horn...............BEL
Stolid Bull.................GER
N-Products...............JAP
Greatree...................USA

ILF Limbs Brands
---------------------------------
EXE.........................ITA
Ragim......................ITA
Spigarelli..................ITA
SF..........................FRA
Uukha.....................FRA
Hoyt.......................USA
Sky........................USA
PSE........................USA
Cybow....................KOR
KAP........................KOR
Kaya.......................KOR
Samick....................KOR
Win & Win................KOR
MK Korea ................KOR
Merlin......................GBR
Border.....................GBR
KG..........................GBR
Stylist.....................GBR
Green Horn...............BEL
OK Archery...............GER
N-Products...............JPN 
Stolid Bull.................GER
Greatree...................USA


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

Hank, 

Stolid Bull is Non-ILF.:sad:

Blacky


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Don Kudlacek from Genesis Archery Builds a Bamboo core ILF limb. I am shooting them on my Hoyt Avalon+ riser. Very consistent pull with no over stacking near the anchor.

http://www.genesisarchery.com/2008-starfire-limbs.htm


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I checked out the Genesis website. Very interesting -- and $100 off until January. I bet the limbs look great. Anyway, adding Genesis to the list.

I mentioned earlier that I think this list should be changed to competition risers and limbs rather than restricted to ILF. There are several companies that make great risers and limbs that have not adopted the ILF defacto standard -- and often for good reason. Also, Hoyt's new system should not be excluded.

Probably need to add a column indicating limb standard. Will work on that later.

Here is the updated list.

Competition or ILF Risers Brands
---------------------------------
Best........................ITA
By Bernardini.............ITA
D.A. Attrezzature.......ITA
EXE.........................ITA
Fiberbow..................ITA
Ragim......................ITA
Spigarelli..................ITA
SF..........................FRA
Uukha.....................FRA
Hoyt.......................USA
Sky........................USA
PSE........................USA
Cybow....................KOR
KAP........................KOR
Samick....................KOR
Win & Win................KOR
Cartel Doosung.........KOR
Merlin......................GBR
Border.....................GBR
Stylist.....................GBR
KG..........................GBR
Chiltern, Petron.........GBR
Olsson.....................SWE
BMG........................NOR
Green Horn...............BEL
Stolid Bull.................GER
N-Products...............JAP
Greatree...................USA

Competition or ILF Limbs Brands
---------------------------------
EXE.........................ITA
Ragim......................ITA
Spigarelli..................ITA
SF..........................FRA
Uukha.....................FRA
Genesis...................USA
Hoyt.......................USA
Sky........................USA
PSE........................USA
Cybow....................KOR
KAP........................KOR
Kaya.......................KOR
Samick....................KOR
Win & Win................KOR
MK Korea ................KOR
Merlin......................GBR
Border.....................GBR
KG..........................GBR
Stylist.....................GBR
Green Horn...............BEL
OK Archery...............GER
N-Products...............JPN 
Stolid Bull.................GER
Greatree...................USA


----------

